# KSport Coilovers on my Cruze



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

After having my Cruze riding at stock height for way too long now, I finally bought KSport Coilovers, and last night I finished the install. In order to get the rear as low as it is I had to take the silver adjustment rings off the machined bump stop spacer, and I had to camber the front wheels with the top knuckle/spindle mount in order to prevent rubbing on the fender while turning/taking a corner.

Anyways, enough of my jibber jabber, here are the results:

































After install all I can say is, ride quality is nothing like I imagined it would be. I've heard continuously that coilovers will destroy your ride quality and make it so stiff that it becomes unbearable, but I actually like the new ride. Although it is indeed stiffer than stock, its still extremely comfortable, and I absolutely love how it rides right now. All I need to do is adjust my front set up a bit, and remove my wheel well covers so I don't rub as much over big bumps on the road.


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Smurfenstein said:


> After having my Cruze riding at stock height for way too long now, I finally bought KSport Coilovers, and last night I finished the install. In order to get the rear as low as it is I had to take the silver adjustment rings off the machined bump stop spacer, and I had to camber the front wheels with the top knuckle/spindle mount in order to prevent rubbing on the fender while turning/taking a corner.
> 
> Anyways, enough of my jibber jabber, here are the results:
> 
> ...


:xxrotflmao:


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Blue_RS said:


> :xxrotflmao:


Passenger side is fine, Driver side just needs to have the knuckle mount camber adjusted. I left one cambered and one stock to see if I needed it or not. Drove it around today and I don't rub on the passenger side at all, but I do on the driver's side, so once I camber adjust it will be perfect, and I'm just going to remove the covers to be safe.


----------



## SportBilly (Nov 25, 2013)

nice... wheel specs??


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I hear removing the liners won't get you much, and exposes some screws. Might be better off leaving them in.

If you get a chance to take some more pictures, take them with the side in the sun instead of shadow. Its hard to tell what it looks like...


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Great job! What made you choose KSport?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Danny5 said:


> I hear removing the liners won't get you much, and exposes some screws. Might be better off leaving them in.
> 
> If you get a chance to take some more pictures, take them with the side in the sun instead of shadow. Its hard to tell what it looks like...


It gives me a little more clearance, and if it does expose screws or anything sharp I'll either put the liners back or trim the objects down so I don't pop my tire.



giantsnation said:


> Great job! What made you choose KSport?


Price, Jakk has a set on his car that have been reliable so far, and you can easily buy replacement parts.


----------



## passionincar (May 14, 2013)

looks good... please post more pictures of the sunny side.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

We can surely see that you have peeled the Dip off of yer wheels .
Deffinately a different look for that cruzen .


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Smurfenstein said:


> Price, Jakk has a set on his car that have been reliable so far, and you can easily buy replacement parts.


Makes sense, I was just curious. Now just get rid of that antenna on your roof and it would a great looking Cruze. Speaking of I wonder if VG can do a flat black shark fin.


----------



## SportBilly (Nov 25, 2013)

Ksports have a lot of satisfied costumers...


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Smurf, what size wheels are you using (dia, width and offset, spacers?). What size tires?

Looks killer!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

And I thought I was the only some one that called him ( justin ) SMURF ..


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Blue Angel said:


> Smurf, what size wheels are you using (dia, width and offset, spacers?). What size tires?
> 
> Looks killer!


18x8.5 +40 with a 3/16" spacer on the read wheels, and a 235/45/18 tire. I have since raised the front end by about an inch and uncambered the wheels since with the tire I was running I was cutting through my tirewall with my own coilovers. I've also pulled my fender wells, and im working on flattening the inner fender to put my front spacers back on for added room between the tire and coilovers.

Next step is to buy new tires in a couple months since im already getting low on tread, and then I can get a smaller tire to drop the front end back down.


----------



## Chase Toole (Feb 4, 2013)

What would I need to get to give my cruze a level stance? I like your front clearance but I'm not too big on the forward slant look.. or is it necessary for some reason?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> 18x8.5 +40 with a 3/16" spacer on the read wheels, and a 235/45/18 tire. I have since raised the front end by about an inch and uncambered the wheels since with the tire I was running *I was cutting through my tirewall with my own coilovers.* I've also pulled my fender wells, and im working on flattening the inner fender to put my front spacers back on for added room between the tire and coilovers.
> 
> Next step is to buy new tires in a couple months since im already getting low on tread, and then I can get a smaller tire to drop the front end back down.


Do the K-Sports use a standard size spring? If so, you could probably buy a slightly shorter spring which would allow for a higher spring perch position for a given ride height. Assuming of course that the spring perch is what's interfering with the tire.

On the rear, was it necessary to roll the fenders before installing the spacers?

Do you have any close-up shots of your tire-to-fender clearance? It's always tough to see detail in whole car shots.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Chase Toole said:


> What would I need to get to give my cruze a level stance?


Most coil-over setups offer adjustable spring perches. This allows you to alter the ride height of each corner as necessary and you can adjust for exactly the look you want.


----------



## Tmac_57 (Feb 15, 2017)

I'm kinda new to the Cruze game, and I'm looking into getting Ksport Kontrol pro coilovers for my 2013 Cruze LS 1.8L, however I don't have Z-link, am I still able to install on a non Z-link rear? If not, could anyone suggest fully adjustable coilovers for my cruze?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

giantsnation said:


> I wonder if VG can do a flat black shark fin.



Just Plasti-dip the one you have.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Chase Toole said:


> I like your front clearance but I'm not too big on the forward slant look.. or is it necessary for some reason?



:stoner: Classic 70's look man!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Smurfenstein said:


> After having my Cruze riding at stock height for way too long now, I finally bought KSport Coilovers, and last night I finished the install. In order to get the rear as low as it is I had to take the silver adjustment rings off the machined bump stop spacer, and I had to camber the front wheels with the top knuckle/spindle mount in order to prevent rubbing on the fender while turning/taking a corner.
> 
> Anyways, enough of my jibber jabber, here are the results:
> 
> ...



:coolpics: ccasion14:


----------

